#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Onderzoek naar Marokkaans-Nederlands accent

## Taalwetenschap

Ik plaats dit bericht namens mijzelf en twee van mijn collega's. Wij zijn taalwetenschappers van de Radboud Universiteit Nijmegen en de Universiteit van Leiden.

Voor onderzoek naar het Marokkaans-Nederlandse accent en de discriminatie die Marokkaanse Nederlanders door dat accent ondervinden, zijn wij op zoek naar jonge Nederlandse mannen (ca. 18-30) met een Marokkaanse achtergrond om een aantal standaard zinnetjes in te spreken.

Wil jij de wetenschap helpen? Ga dan naar: https://form.jotformeu.com/71211547031342

Delen van de link op social media wordt natuurlijk ook gewaardeerd  :Smilie: 


Alvast hartelijk dank voor jullie interesse!
- Khalid, Stefan en Paul

----------

